# #KnicksTank



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527596368362491905
Not going to end well.


----------



## King Joseus

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*

No Butler for Bulls.....but I concur.


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*


----------



## bball2223

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*

We looked real bad. I think we will improve as the season goes on, but yikes.


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*

Mr. Okafor would certainly look very good in a Knicks uniform.


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527884726028472320


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*

HA


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/528013629309083648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/528020156896014336


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*

*How Derek Fisher masterfully ripped up the Knicks’ rotation*



> Derek Fisher had the Midas touch against the Cavaliers Thursday night.
> 
> After his Knicks got blown out of the Garden by the Bulls in their season opener Wednesday night, Fisher didn’t hesitate to try things against the heavily favored Cavaliers, who were expected to roll in LeBron James’ return to the team that drafted him 11 years ago.
> 
> Instead, virtually everything Fisher tried worked out splendidly, and the Knicks responded with a stunning 95-90 victory in front of a sellout crowd of 20,562 inside Quicken Loans Arena.
> 
> “It’s just trusting the work that we put in, and making sure that these guys understand they’re not just on this team by accident,” Fisher said. “If we didn’t believe they could play at this level, they wouldn’t be here. Our management is showing a lot of trust in a lot of our guys, and as coaches we’re trying to make sure they understand that everybody has to be ready to play every night.
> 
> “Tonight should serve as a great example for the rest of the season that if everyone remains committed to the team and ready to play, we’re capable of doing some really good things.”
> 
> Fisher didn’t hesitate to pull the plug quickly on players expected to be in the rotation, benching starting center Samuel Dalembert for the final three quarters and only playing
> 
> Tim Hardaway Jr. for 4:45.
> 
> Meanwhile, the rookie coach turned to another rookie, Travis Wear — who a week ago wasn’t even a lock to make the final roster — for 13 minutes, and Wear gave the Knicks two points, two rebounds and two assists and, most importantly, did a credible job guarding James at times.
> 
> “I had no idea, honestly,” Wear said of his playing time. “He called my name and I said,
> 
> ‘All right, let’s go.’
> 
> “It’s kind of a surreal experience [guarding James], but you kind of put that in the back of your mind because it’s just competition. It’s not anything more than that. It’s just me trying to beat him, him trying to beat me, our team trying to be their team, that’s it.”
> 
> Fisher’s decision to remove Amar’e Stoudemire from the starting lineup for Quincy Acy also paid dividends, as the hyperactive power forward finished with eight points, 10 rebounds, two assists and a blocked shot in 22 minutes before fouling out early in the fourth — but not before he fought a pair of Cavaliers, including James, for an offensive rebound and putback slam and made an open jumper to help expand the Knicks’ lead.
> 
> “That’s my role, to come in with energy and just try to change the game any way that I can,” Acy said.
> 
> Fisher has proven he isn’t afraid to make changes, and everyone will get a chance to prove what he can do.
> 
> “Always be ready, and you never know when your number is going to be called,” said Jason Smith, who finished with 12 points in 19 minutes. “For all the guys out there, it doesn’t matter … one through 15, at any given moment you could go out there and play.
> 
> “We’ve had a lot of different lineups out there, and it doesn’t matter who is out there as long as the spots are filled in our offense and we’re playing good team defense and communicating out there, it doesn’t matter who is out there.”


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*

The most impressive thing about the Knicks last night is that they just refused to get beaten off the dribble on the perimeter with any sort of consistency. Shump, Larkin, and Acy were almost impossible to get past. And while I won't say that Melo, JR, and Prigioni were amazing on the perimeter, they were certainly a lot more locked in than I had ever seen them before. I wonder if this will keep up moving forward.


----------



## bball2223

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*

It's early, but I think were gonna like Fisher as a coach.


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/530857819306999808
#Interesting


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*

tankathon.com


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/531961101916053505
Through 8 game: 29.8 MPG 14.3 PPG 3.4 RPG 3.6 APG 18.2 PER 1.9 VORP(highest on the team)


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*






Through 8 game: 18.4 MPG 11.1(21.8 per-36) PPG 0.9 RPG 1.4 APG 18.8 PER 3.9 OBPM(highest on the team)


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/532738180655501314


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*

"If it wasn't for bad luck, the Knicks would have no luck at all." - Clyde


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*

Jahlil Okafor 23 Min 19 Pts, 6 Reb, 4 Ast, 1 Blk
Karl Towns ? Min 8 Pts, 8 Reb, 2 Ast, 3 Blk


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/533459949813522433


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/534744003485642752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/534744052512854016


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/534908556651552769
Shump is our best player right now.


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/534915575366303744


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*

When will Calderon be in the line-up?


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*



RollWithEm said:


> When will Calderon be in the line-up?


Maybe Saturday


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*

*Did the Knicks' offense improve even without Jose Calderon?*


----------



## bball2223

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*



Coach Fish said:


> Jahlil Okafor 23 Min 19 Pts, 6 Reb, 4 Ast, 1 Blk
> Karl Towns ? Min 8 Pts, 8 Reb, 2 Ast, 3 Blk


I think I like Towns better based on what I've seen this early in the year. I would honestly take either, though.


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*



bball2223 said:


> I think I like Towns better based on what I've seen this early in the year. I would honestly take either, though.


Towns is definitely more talented but Okafor is probably a better fit, I imagine Okafor becoming a better passing Al Jefferson which is a great fit in the triangle.


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/537330504563822594


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*

*Karl-Anthony Towns is showing his ridiculous talent against UT-Arlington
*


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*

Karl Towns 17 Min 13 Pts, 11 Reb, 4 Ast, 1 Stl, 3 Blk (5-5 FG) vs Arlington
Myles Turner 25 Min 25 Pts, 10 Reb, 2 Ast, 1 Stl, 3 Blk (11-12 FG, 3-3 3s) vs St Francis


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/537811826474356737


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*

*Phil: Knicks have 'loser's mentality'*


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*

*Where did things go wrong with the Knicks?
*


----------



## Bogg

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*



Coach Fish said:


> *Where did things go wrong with the Knicks?
> *


Long story short: the frontcourt's a tire fire, Carmelo's been checked out all year, and the rest of the wing players aren't good enough to pick up the slack.


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*

*Knicks Lead the NBA in Dysfunction*


----------



## Bogg

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*

So how long until Carmelo decides that his knee "needs" surgery and just shuts things down for two to three months? I say it depends on how all-star nominations shake out, but that he plays his last game of the season sometime in the second week of February.


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*










FisolaNYDN: Today's New York Daily News backpage. Love Carmelo holding Tiny Tim (Hardaway).


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*

*Carmelo Anthony, Langston Galloway help Knicks beat Pelicans to end 16-game losing streak*


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/560176311281254400


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*

What a sad thread this has become.


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/560646530945015808


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/565635426460131331



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/565655657555447809


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/567174107180310529


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*










*The Glossar'e: Defining 5 years of Amar'e Stoudemire in New York
*


----------



## BobStackhouse42

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*

Still using Knickerbocker? Didn't know that was still a thing.


----------



## bball2223

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*

Melo should get surgery and get better for next year. Tank and hopefully get Okafor, Russell or Towns and build for the future.


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*

Goodbye and Good Luck Pablo


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/571687201412665344

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/571694042762883072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/571698927646449664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/571674598581932032

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/571709671901425664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/571709897286520833

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/571710213444771841


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*










*Edgy Knick Anthony Mason Was True to the City*


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/571874233816522752


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*

*Should Jahlil Okafor Be the Knicks’ Center of Attention?
*


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*

*'Great-looking kid' talk leads to fine*



> The NBA has fined the New York Knicks an undisclosed amount for president Phil Jackson's public comments on Ohio State freshman D'Angelo Russell, a league source confirmed.
> 
> Jackson called Russell "a great-looking kid" and a "great prospect" last week while attending the Ohio State-Nebraska game, according to Cleveland.com. The NBA prohibits team and league officials from publicly commenting on amateur players who have not declared for the NBA draft.
> 
> Yahoo! Sports first reported that the league had fined Jackson.
> 
> This is Jackson's second fine as Knicks president.
> 
> He was fined $25,000 by the league for tampering with then Oklahoma City Thunder guard Derek Fisher.
> 
> Before he hired Fisher as Knicks head coach, Jackson said that he was "a person that's on my list of guys that could be very good candidate for this job."
> 
> League rules prohibit teams from direct or indirect expressions of interest in other teams' impending free agents.
> 
> At the time of Jackson's comments, Fisher was still an active players and a pending free agent.
> 
> Jackson was in Ohio State to scout college players last week, presumably Russell in particular, because the Knicks are expected to have a top pick in June's NBA draft.
> 
> At 12-47, the Knicks have the worst record in the NBA. The team that finishes with the worst record has a 25 percent chance to land the top pick in the draft lottery. It also is guaranteed a top-four pick in the draft.


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*

*Is D’Angelo Russell a Guard the Knicks Should Shoot For?*


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/582379807213764608


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/582381509686005760


----------



## Bogg

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*

I wonder who on the team now actually sticks around for next year.


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*



Bogg said:


> I wonder who on the team now actually sticks around for next year.


Hopefully only Galloway


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/583773272833191936


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/583778545220083712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/583778651428282368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/583778855506288640

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/583779013220507649


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/583780168164106240


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/583787922622676992


----------



## 29380

*Re: 2014-15 Season Thread*

*Will There Ever Be Justise for the Knicks?*


----------

